

Microsoft Acquires Surface 3 Pen Tech from N-trig - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/01/microsoft-acquires-surface-3-pen-tech-from-n-trig/

======
billconan
as a surface 3 owner, I want to say that the pen is a disaster. I won't buy it
again.

the don't let you to configure the pen's buttons ...

